# Se vi va



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

... di quotarmi...

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


Fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto.


Madonna mia. ... Fanti troncalo quando fa così :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


Lo hai visto ? Ne ho sentito parlar bene


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo hai visto ? Ne ho sentito parlar bene


Certo che l'ho visto! Quella è la mia recensione come "righa pincher", eh!:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che l'ho visto! Quella è la mia recensione come "righa pincher", eh!:smile:


Ops excuse me :smile: Pensavo avessi messo una recensione che ti incuriosiva :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ops excuse me :smile: Pensavo avessi messo una recensione che ti incuriosiva :carneval:


Madonna Fiammè.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Fiammè.


:mrgreen::mrgreen:Smettila :mrgreen::mrgreen: Non fare il furbo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518



fatto


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ohi, grazie. Spero l'abbiate fatto perché vi è piaciuta, ma avendo un certo sentore di come siete, direi di sì.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


fatto 
non l'ho letta e non ho visto film
lo aspetto su ski


----------



## Alessandra (28 Gennaio 2014)

:up: fatto


----------



## sienne (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

sto riprovando ... non mi esce nulla ... 
può essere che all'estero non va?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518



Mi sei debitrice.


----------



## morfeo78 (28 Gennaio 2014)

L'ho visto giusto domenica e consigliato ad un collega "drogato" di corsi di comunicazione.... perché alla fine è quella la sua vera abilità.  È un bravo comunicatore che inietta positività con decisione e determinazione da persuadere chiunque e pure se stesso sentendosi giorno dopo giorno sempre più imbattibile in un ciclo vizioso in cui non è facile uscirne. Pero accecato dal dio denaro e dal potere che regala perde di vista molti valori della vita, e non tutto è rose e fiori.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

parli di wolf e ti chiami pincher?ahiahiahi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parli di wolf e ti chiami pincher?ahiahiahi


Ma io l'ho quotata perchè è pincher...
Insomma sai che mi hanno proposto il titolo di langravio di Porcellengo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


fatto (davvero, non alla Joey). Bel commento.


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

ok!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2014)

alla fine belfort con questa operazione libro-film in fondo conferma e vanifica allo stesso tempo tutta l'essenza del film.
un cerchio malefico:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518


Dovevo clicca si, sulla preferenza per la recensione?


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dovevo clicca si, sulla preferenza per la recensione? View attachment 8102View attachment 8102


Sì 

Grazie a tutte e tutti.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine belfort con questa operazione libro-film in fondo conferma e vanifica allo stesso tempo tutta l'essenza del film.
> un cerchio malefico:mrgreen:


Una vera maledizione, sì. Non se ne esce.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> Grazie a tutte e tutti.


Fatto ...ieri sera


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fatto ...ieri sera


Anch'io :up:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Aggiornamenti*

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/augustosagecounty/pubblico/?id=687172

E tra poco mi vedrò l'ultimo dei Cohen.
Buon pomeriggio:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Si scrive Coen, mannaggia:

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/insidellewyndavis/pubblico/?id=687870


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/augustosagecounty/pubblico/?id=687172
> 
> E tra poco mi vedrò l'ultimo dei Cohen.
> Buon pomeriggio:smile:


Non sono un esperto, non sono un critico ma una puttanata inutile come l'ultimo dei Coen veramente l'avrei evitato. Purtroppo la mia donna ha pensato bene di scegliere lei il film. Stavolta.
Lei si è addormentata ed alla fine del film hanno pure fischiato. Capisco l'anima Folk e la depressione tipica dello stile musicale ma due coglioni così manco quando mi hanno obbligato a vedere quella puttanata ancestrale di Twilight....

ed io sono pure un musicista...... :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non sono un esperto, non sono un critico ma una puttanata inutile come l'ultimo dei Coen veramente l'avrei evitato. Purtroppo la mia donna ha pensato bene di scegliere lei il film. Stavolta.
> Lei si è addormentata ed alla fine del film hanno pure fischiato. Capisco l'anima Folk e la depressione tipica dello stile musicale ma due coglioni così manco quando mi hanno obbligato a vedere quella puttanata ancestrale di Twilight....
> 
> ed io sono pure un musicista...... :rotfl:


E infatti ne ho parlato male! Quoto:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

merda. Avrei preferito andare a vedere Robocop... almeno sai che è una cagata e lo prendi per quello che è.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> merda. Avrei preferito andare a vedere Robocop... almeno sai che è una cagata e lo prendi per quello che è.


La cosa più fastidiosa è quando l'Autorone ti prende per il culo e tu fai Osanna. C'è pieno di gente sdilinquita per 'sto filmazzo, gente pagata per scrivere sulle testate che si fanno pagare per essere lette...


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di quotarmi...
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/thewolfofwallstreet/pubblico/?id=686518



il film non lo ho ancora visto...
ma ti ho quotato convintamente.
convintamente mi hai convinto ad andarlo a vedere.
questa è la capacità di un critico.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il film non lo ho ancora visto...
> ma ti ho quotato convintamente.
> convintamente mi hai convinto ad andarlo a vedere.
> questa è la capacità di un critico.


Grazie per la fiducia. Grazie davvero.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La cosa più fastidiosa è quando l'Autorone ti prende per il culo e tu fai Osanna. C'è pieno di gente sdilinquita per 'sto filmazzo, gente pagata per scrivere sulle testate che si fanno pagare per essere lette...


Non leggo mai le critiche tanto sono solo marchette. Vado ad istinto e, con tutta onestà, questi film nemmeno vado a vederli al cinema. Li vedo per vie traverse a costo zero.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non leggo mai le critiche tanto sono solo marchette. Vado ad istinto e, con tutta onestà, questi film nemmeno vado a vederli al cinema. Li vedo per vie traverse a costo zero.


Ah. E al cinema cosa vai a vedere invece?


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah. E al cinema cosa vai a vedere invece?


Rambo...naturalmente!!!!
quello merita.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Rambo...naturalmente!!!!
> quello merita.


Pensavo "Il signore degli anelli", almeno è spettacolare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah. E al cinema cosa vai a vedere invece?


Quelli in cui effetti speciali, 3d ed audio richiedono una sala adeguata. 
:mrgreen:


Fantastica ha detto:


> Pensavo "Il signore degli anelli", almeno è spettacolare


lo hobbit...  ... anche se a veramente poco a che fare con il libro. O meglio diciamo che il primo film ci si avvicina e poi hanno preso la palla al balzo per fare cassa invetandosi il periodo che passa dallo hobbit al signore degli anelli.


----------



## Spider (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pensavo "Il signore degli anelli", almeno è spettacolare


stupendo.
pensa che il primo, che finiva come un episodio...
non mi era piaciuto poi tanto.
bisogna vederli tutti e tre insieme.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ho trovato per caso questo blog, oddio che recensioni! mi piace come scrive:mrgreen:

http://nonvedono.blogspot.it/p/elenco-recensioni.html


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> Fantastica ho trovato per caso questo blog, oddio che recensioni! mi piace come scrive:mrgreen:
> 
> http://nonvedono.blogspot.it/p/elenco-recensioni.html


Ma grassie! Peccato che dei film che recensisce non ne ho visto nessuno!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma grassie! Peccato che dei film che recensisce non ne ho visto nessuno!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io volevo guardare un film di zombie che mi piacciono, poi ho letto la recensione e ho lasciato perdere, però che ridere:mrgreen:

tieni presente che il tizio fa recensioni di film di serie b, o anche zeta!


----------

